# Cold Oven No Knead



## LadyCook61 (Jan 19, 2009)

I came across a blog where the person did his No Knead bread with a cold oven start , instead of preheating the oven .  I am thinking of trying this method .


----------



## JoeV (Jan 19, 2009)

That's interesting, especially since all bread recipes call for pre heating the oven. My guess is that it will take a while longer to bake. Let us know how it turns out and how long it takes.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 19, 2009)

JoeV said:


> That's interesting, especially since all bread recipes call for pre heating the oven. My guess is that it will take a while longer to bake. Let us know how it turns out and how long it takes.


These two sites have people who tried the cold oven method.  
http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/9916/noknead-additions

Faster No-Knead Bread - Bitten Blog - NYTimes.com


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 20, 2009)

The cold oven start is a success .  I made the NYT dough the evening before, so it was ready this morning. I put the dough in the cold dutch oven, let it proof for 1 and half hours. Then I turned the oven on 475 degrees, when it reached 450 degrees , I started the timer for 30 min. At the 10 min mark I checked on the bread , and took the cover off the dutch oven to let it brown for another 15 min. 
For the NYT bread I used 2 cups bread flour and 1 cup All Purpose .


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 20, 2009)

Bee-you-tee-full!!!! lol


----------



## JoeV (Jan 20, 2009)

I guess it really works. Saves using gas/electric for at least 1/2 hour of preheating. Did you score the top of the bread or did it split that way on its own? Looks like chicken feet.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 20, 2009)

JoeV said:


> I guess it really works. Saves using gas/electric for at least 1/2 hour of preheating. Did you score the top of the bread or did it split that way on its own? Looks like chicken feet.


I did score it , never thought it looked like chicken feet, hmm wonder if Pacanis chicken got onto my bread .  
I just baked another loaf but using 5 min a day recipe , tho I used King Arthur's Artisan flour ( 5 cups) and 1 cup All purpose.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 20, 2009)

*5 min a day in cold oven method*

I did this one with King Arthur's Artisan flour and all purpose , also use sea salt. I proofed this in a banneton , then put the dough in a cold dutch oven and into the cold oven.


----------



## miniman (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a recipe for an Italian bread called pagnotta, which is baked from a cold oven. You give it a first rise and then shape it, put it in the oven and turn the oven on.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't think I am understanding this thread. Sounds like you did preheat the oven, but not the pot (Dutch oven) you put the bread in?


----------



## JoeV (Jan 20, 2009)

sparrowgrass said:


> I don't think I am understanding this thread. Sounds like you did preheat the oven, but not the pot (Dutch oven) you put the bread in?


 No preheating of the oven was done. Here's her original post:



> I came across a blog where the person did his No Knead bread with a *cold oven start , instead of preheating the oven* . I am thinking of trying this method.



Hope this clarifies it for you.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, that's it. 
I am officially moving my bagel talents halfway between Ladycook and Joe..... 

Longer growing season too...

What could be better????
 
Looks incredible LC!


----------



## n2cookin (Jan 20, 2009)

Lady that bread looks great.  I may have to give the cold oven start a try next time.  How was the texture and crumb?  The crust looks wonderful.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 20, 2009)

n2cookin said:


> Lady that bread looks great. I may have to give the cold oven start a try next time. How was the texture and crumb? The crust looks wonderful.


 
The texture and crumb and taste was wonderful.


----------



## Sedagive (Jan 22, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> The texture and crumb and taste was wonderful.


 
And it looks like you got some great oven spring too!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sedagive said:


> And it looks like you got some great oven spring too!


 Yes it did have great oven spring.


----------



## Aria (Jan 22, 2009)

*Artisan 5 min Bread*

One other question:   You baked it in a dutch oven pan.  You did NOT bake on a stone?

I hope the answer is YES.  I do not like messing with a pizza peel full of cornmeal and try to move the bread on the stone in the oven.  MESS.

Thanks  Aria


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 22, 2009)

Aria said:


> One other question: You baked it in a dutch oven pan. You did NOT bake on a stone?
> 
> I hope the answer is YES. I do not like messing with a pizza peel full of cornmeal and try to move the bread on the stone in the oven. MESS.
> 
> Thanks Aria


 
That is correct, no stone needed.


----------

